# Tip to share your media online.



## Jessuca (Feb 12, 2007)

Here is an innovative widget called "Purplenova Billboard" through which we can display our photos, music and videos on various portals and social networking sites like myspace, facebook etc.
The cool part is that content is not uploaded to any site but it stays on the computer itself.

Click here to see my sample billboard widget.
Also here is a link to my public page.

Chill,
Jessu " just exchange the s from Jesus it gives you jessu"


----------

